# Feeding coffee grounds?



## newbiekat (Jul 14, 2016)

Can I feed used coffee grounds to my goats? I usually compost them into my garden, but I wondered if it would be beneficial to feed them to my chickens or goats... Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jul 14, 2016)

From what I have read and researched, it is not advised to give to goats, chickens or livestock due to the caffeine.


----------



## sadieml (Jul 14, 2016)

Pretty definite "NO!" on that. Keep your coffee grounds in your garden.


----------



## Epona142 (Jul 14, 2016)

Joining in on the no - into the garden they go


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 15, 2016)

Agree with the above. 

Although our goats love coffee


----------



## Epona142 (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh heavens yes - I've made the mistake of placing an open mug down and lost my coffee, tea, or sodie pop right quick!


----------



## chiques chicks (Jul 15, 2016)

I thought that was just mine!


----------



## sadieml (Jul 18, 2016)

...and kool-aid.  They looove kool-aid.


----------



## Dage (Jul 18, 2016)

My queen loves CAKE! She was house trained at the time and waited at the oven door when she could smell it was done for it to POP out of the oven! CAKE!    


 

Now a mother...Her 3rd set of twins on the way...


----------



## sadieml (Jul 24, 2016)

@Dage -  What an absolute beauty she is!!!  Oh, my, and a good Mommy to boot!  and I love moonspots...


----------



## Dage (Jul 24, 2016)

sadieml said:


> @Dage -  What an absolute beauty she is!!!  Oh, my, and a good Mommy to boot!  and I love moonspots...


Thank you! I believe Cookie is my favorite though I don´t think she´s pure Nubian she does have registered Nubians in her background. She is the smallest in my herd but by far the smartest of them all! Opens doors etc no problem. The others don´t even try. I trust her to bring the herd home off the mountains. The others would not! Not sure what I would do without her.....


----------

